# The Worldburners (Epic Poem)



## Wolvenreign (Jan 19, 2013)

(Edit: I know it's a little rough around the edges. =P Especially some of those rhymes. Originally, it was intended to be a novel, and I may actually flesh out the full thing later.)

The Worldburners (Poem)

(Part One: The Fools)

One day, two souls sat connected

'Cross two bright screens, communication perfected

One named Good John, the other named Ra

Each to the other held something in awe

From Ra to Good John, his darkness was his worth

Such hate that he'd ne'er cried, even in birth

From Good John to Ra, enlightenment was seen

Wisdom from across space and time he could glean

And so Ra told Good John a tale

Of the four evil men, who would see mankind fail

The Builder, The Puppet, The Leader, and The Pope;

Four world kings who would leave us without hope

And so Good John and Ra took to the stage

Two against the world; the battle of the age

(Part Two: The Builder)

Our two heroes met, in an icy cave

In the midst of Missouri, during a wintry wave

Ra brought tools of disguise with him

A wheelchair with which to appear cripple in limb

Good John brought the only thing he'd need

His long steel katana, to make his foes bleed

And so our heroes set off to slay their first dragon

The builder for whom they'd build a welcome wagon

The nearby town held a parade

Just for The Builder, freedom as their charade

Good John stood atop a civil war float

Which they had built as their warboat

As the crowd cheered, they passed the Builder's Hall

An enormous cannon extended into its wall

The Builder spoke inside, to his brothers of his plan

To build a new world order, obedient to his clan

Only when he saw the ballast, did he give it concern

That all which is built, must ultimately burn

The cannon erupted, fire from within

Destroying the Builder and all of his kin

The charred ruins of the builder's hall littered the snowy lands

As the vast crowd screamed, and police shouted commands

"Catch those bastards, those scoundrels, those fools!

Don't let them get away with their death-dealing tools!"

Twasn't long 'fore the guard realized their fall

A horde of men versus Good John is no fight at all

And so with builder slain did our heroes slip away

To find the time to fight another day

(Part 3: The Puppet)

With Ra's devices they found an abandoned place

In New Mexico, a long dead military base

With weapons left over, and metal aplenty

Ra got to work on tools worthy of 2020

Robots and gadgets as far as the eye could see

Ra's genius was magnificent, any could agree

Small mech spiders, which could cling to walls

Reproduce and fire small exploding balls

Fast as lightning, disastrous as a flood

These fatal devices could spill record blood

Good John looked on, confused and curious

He said in a moment unusual and spurious;

"That's funny,", said he, his question began,

"I always thought robots to look more like man."

Ra chuckled, cavorted and laughed.

"Good John, something you must know of this craft."

"Man's form is merely functional, not awesome or grand."

"So much better can be done with my hand."

"If you want to know the truth, good friend of mine..."

"Only one reason exists to create a manbot in my mind."

And so we turn to a white house on a hill

Where the Puppet enjoys of the world's wealth his fill

Though he is to lead his great nation

He desires only to do the will of the corporation

He does as they ask without questioning their clutch

Just a cut of the action, it isn't asking too much

He feels safe surrounded by men with guns

Surely nothing can touch him, his wife or his sons

The sound of gunfire erupts in the hall

His men decapitated, after sounding an evac call

The strange creatures flood the Puppet's house

As he frantically searches for his missing spouse

He finds her at last as the helicopter does arrive

They both climb in, the Puppet happy to be alive

As they ascend, he leans in to the first lady's face

Hoping to kiss and in the face of death embrace

But no hope or solace from his wife does he gain

As instead her face splits in twain

A shotgun thrusts into his mouth where his wife's tonuge should be

At last the man knows there is nowhere to flee

And so the Puppet learns, with his last thought

All wealth comes at a price, which he bought

The gun chamber fires, The Puppet's life erased

All that remains is a pink gooey paste

(Part 4: The Leader)

So Good John and Ra grinned, two down, two to go

They felt they were achieving quite a wonderful flow

Just as the last modifications on his manbot were placed

Did Ra realize they were being traced!

Hurrying and scurrying, collecting what they must

Including a strange pistol and a bag of metallic dust

Good John and Ra left their beloved base

Of which their activities left not even a trace

Boarding a train in disguise to slay their next dragon

Their next destination was the U.N. in Manhattan

Arriving at night, they approached the new bullet trains

The system that had cost taxpayers many deserved pains

Reaching into his bag, Ra took out some dust

Breathing in deep, he pursed his lips and puffed

The dust covered the train, with mysterious intent

Ra assured his friend it was needed for the following event

He took Good John's blade and with powder he dusted

Good John watched on as the blade which he trusted

Turned from silver to ebony, quite the shocking shift

Ra assured him he had given the sword a lethal lift

"Dust to dust, ash to ash;

Your blade turns blood to oil in a flash!"

Good John grinned, a merciless smile

As the duo returned to their hotel for a while

They boarded the train at 6:23

Both were nervous, but both filled with glee

As the train started, Ra's plan reveals

The engine changed shape, and sprouted spiked wheels!

The locomotive sped faster, and flew off the track

Towards the U.N. building it intended to wrack

And so was revealed the contents of the bag

Nanobots by the thousands, whose effects didn't drag

The crowd screamed in terror, with nowhere to flee

Each praying to their God, "Oh Lord, please save me!"

"Everyone, calm down!", Ra started to say

"If you'll all just cooperate, you won't die today."

"Our trouble, certainly, is not with you."

"This train we're using against where we're going to."

"Sit down, allow us do what we may..."

"And I promise, you will all be okay."

Just then loud sirens erupted from outside

Military forces had come to stop this ride

And Ra brushed the last powder on Good John's boots

So he could handle the speed and fight men with suits

Good John stood and faced the army, drawing his blade

Which now glistened a dark obsidian shade

As the first solider dropped down, Ra sliced him in two

The nanobots turned his blood to petroleum true

He splashes the oil on the solider's necks like a murderous vandal

And strikes his blade against the train, like a match to light a candle

The trail of oil turns to fire instantly

Lighting a flame noose around their necks brilliantly

They choke as they burn, their corpses incinerated

Good John laughs with raw evil, truly exhilarated

Just then three jets in a V formation scream in from above

Which gave Good John an idea about how these birds he could dispose of

Drenching his blade with more blood turned to oil

He splatters the stuff on the jets like an ignition coil

Striking his blade against the steel on the train

The 3 jets exploded, their pilots screaming in pain

The train would near its final destination soon

To get back in the train John knew it was opportune

As Good John returned to the train's interior

He couldn't help but feel rather superior

Ra announced to the crowd that they would all be free before long

Free, too, of the treachery the Leader had planned all along

Inside the UN building, the Leader had spoken

Of world peace eternal and always unbroken

Of course, to the leader, this was naught but a joke

It was world peace under HIM of which he spoke

But when the Leader saw, speeding at him 500 miles an hour

The bullet train which rode towards him with unbridled power

He realized what happened when just two people united

To bring peace to the WHOLE world would be rather shortsighted

The crunch against the wheels confirmed the Leader was roadkill

Good John and Ra's victorious laughter was indeed rather shrill

The train sped past the headquarters, leaving only rubble in its wake

Crashing through all that cement didn't even cause the engine to brake

The crowd screamed some more as they headed towards the sea

With no sign of stopping, it seemed Ra broke his guarentee

He quickly showed, them, however, that there was no need to worry

He activated the evacuation systems in a hurry

Like popcorn, the people popped out of the train

With parachutes to ensure on they'd land safely on plain

But Good John and Ra stayed on the ship

It seemed they were in for a death trip

Their pursuers chased faster, more fast cars and jets

Their nearing the ocean caused Good John to break out in sweats

"Just what are you doing, Ra, can't you see?"

"Have you lost your mind? We're approaching the sea!"

"Have faith, Good John, calm down and watch."

"I assure you our plan I have no intent to botch."

The train leapt into the ocean, and left nothing to chase

Their pursuers stopped suddenly, feeling utter disgrace

"One day, we'll catch those bastards, I swear it!"

Said the hardboiled Commander Thomas McTalbit

(Part 5: The Pope)

Meanwhile, Good John had thought Ra had truly gone crazy

Letting the train sink into the ocean would be kindly called lazy

Ra pushed a button once more, however

Showing his mind to still be quite clever

The same force which had changed the train before

Had now turned the vehicle into a submarine and more

Comfortable seats and a bench for Ra to steadily work on

Ra took out the pistol and powder and worked dusk to dawn

When finished, he showed the pistol to Good John

It was ivory in color, with several numbers etched on

"0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8"

Ra proceeded to explain this trait

"You should always have a contingency plan."

Started Ra, his explanation began

"Let's just say that if things go wrong..."

"I will force this whole wide world to play along."

For the first time, Good John saw in Ra

The same darkness he held in his heart so raw

He shrugged it off, however, and asked,

"What of the Pope, of our targets last?"

Ra's teeth shone, as bright as the sun

"Good John, my boy; it's already done."

Meanwhile, in China, the emporer reads a document dump

Sent to them expressly, by one "Agent Trump".

The proof is perfect, it can't be some strange fluke

The US plans to attack China, with a huge nuke!

The emporer was furious, the U.S. he cursed

He decided, if anything, he was going to strike first

He gave the order, the nuke sent flying away

Towards America, but then oddly started to stray

We now turn towards the Vatican, where the Pope does reside

To the top of the tower, he and his choir stride

The Pope smiles, his lips curl as wide as he would dare

With the other world kings, this world he needn't share

His absolute control over the religions of people

Means the world is subservient to the church with the steeple

Though The Pope thought it strange to see, in the sky

A dark cloud looming. It's not going to rain, so why?

Strange as well was of one choir member

Why she would beep, he could not remember

And so the secret worshippers of Horus

Began to sing their heavenly chorus

"Haaaaaaark the Heraaaaaald Aaaaangels, siiiiiiing!"

"Glooooryyy toooo, the newborn Kiiiing!"

It was then, as the nuke fell from above

Did the Pope of his end become aware of

Just before he witnessed the radiant light

Did he realize hell burns a nuclear white

The mushroom cloud erupts from the tower

Destroying the symbol of religion's power

In God's protection, they could have faith no more

'Twas the message that sounded, with the nuclear roar

(Part 6: Born Crying)

Watching the explosion from their new home

(Another abandoned base, shaped like a dome)

Our two heroes cheered, their goals at last complete

They couldn't believe they'd accomplished this feat

When all of a sudden, out of the blue

Came Commander Thomas McTalbit's crew

They surrounded Good John and Ra from every side

Their only option for survival was to hurry inside

So the military chased them through the labyrinthine maze

Seeking to bring a bullet-filled end to their days

Good John and Ra fought until they came to a dead end

Army men not far behind, just around the bend

Good John escaped, leaping up to a wall

Waiting for a chance to have a man to maul

Ra brandished the pistol with many a strange number

Pointed it to his head, as though embracing death's slumber

Envisioning what would happen, he swallowed and began to snigger

But the men with guns shot him before he could pull the trigger

Good John leapt down and cut their heads off

Rushing to Ra, who was bleeding with a cough

And so from Ra to Good John, from man to man

A bloody, heartrending scene began

"Good John...thank you for coming with me on this crazy trip."

Said Ra as he handed, weakly, Good John the pistol grip

"If you've ever believed in anything we've fought for, then I have one last request."

"Put the gun to your head and pull the trigger.", said Ra, his last breath leaving his chest.

And so it was for the first time ever in his life

That Good John felt truly honest strife

For his only friend had told him with breath last

To end his own life with one final pistol blast

With first tears in his eyes, Good John began to run

His true brother dead, his life entirely undone

He cut through the hordes that were chasing him down

Sorrow weighing on his head as the heaviest crown

At last as he remembered his friend's final words he stopped

His sword from his mighty grip at last dropped

With much sweat he placed the gun to his skull

His sadness far too leviathan to lull

His finger pulled the trigger hard

The bullet penetrates his brain guard

The slug burrows through his brain to the seat of his soul

And from within begins to expand a white hole

With numbers 0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, and 13

This was the power of the Fibonacci Machine

The men turned the corner, firing bullets brutal

Their firepower, however, was utterly futile

The orb swallowed the bullets, continuing to grow fast

The men were swallowed, their escape couldn't outlast

The white hole, it seemed, continued to grow

Nothing could stop it, it wouldn't even slow

The news soon reported, of a military base destroyed

By some cosmic abberation, the all-consuming void

All virtue; compassion, truth, generosity and love

Was swallowed by the world-eating sphere we speak of

It swallowed cities, then nations, then a whole hemisphere

Those rich enough to flee did, the others stayed "here".

So the richest souls alive spent their last moments as such;

Huddled on an iceberg in the antarctic, money as their crutch

The Earth was finished and then mars was done

Venus, then Mercury, and finally the Sun.

Every planet and every star

Fell victim to this cosmic scar

To the universe's farthest edge

Did the Fibonnaci Effect dredge

Consuming all within its wake

Good John did at last awake

So it was through loyalty undying

Even God was born crying

(The End)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 20, 2013)

Liked it. If the inspiration's still there, you should definitely try making a novel out of it.


[user]Sterling[/user]

Dude, you gotta see this [assuming you haven't already, that is]


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey, thanks, Shinigami! It's actually part one of a two part story. I might have spoiled a bit too much by putting this here, though, since you're actually supposed to read the second part before the first one. =P But, you know, I release what I can.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 20, 2013)

Consider me first in line waiting to read part 2...

*Sets up camp to wait for part 2*


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, I do have a couple of chapters written, but they're also a little rough. I'll post them in a second.

Edit: By the way, Shinigami, did you have a favorite part? If so, what was it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 25, 2013)

This is awesome. It was a really good ride to be sure. I like how you named John and Ra too. They kinda compliment each other (isn't Ra an Egyptian God, and wasn't John one of Jesus' disciples?)


----------

